# Just In



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, Just thought id share a few snaps of my latest seiko 7axx moon phase.

Wasnâ€™t looking for a moon phase of this model but ive always quite

liked the idea of owning one, and it came for the right sort of money. 

Its in quite good original condition but obviously been used.

all the gold plate is still intact which i find unusual!

including the crown and pushers, plus no big nasty nicks.

Well thatâ€™s the good points so far.

The bad part is the fly back isnâ€™t playing the game at the moment.

the pusher at 4 is very hard to press and only moves a little,

might just be the problem with the fly back 'i hope' :angel:

Photos as it arrived this morning :thumbsdown:


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

Congratulations to your 7A48. The condition seems to be pretty good. The cream-white dial is really nice.

Greetings from my 7A48 which I had some time back.


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the vote of confidence, your moon phase looks superb :thumbsup:

Ive noticed that mine has a different bracelet, not sure if its as original as

I thought now :dontgetit:

Anyway ill keep you all up to date as the story unfolds regarding the fly back :wallbash:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mollydog said:


> Ive noticed that mine has a different bracelet, not sure if its as original as I thought now :dontgetit:


Robert.

Both your watches are 7A48-5000's - Achim's appears to have the correct p/n B1406C bracelet fitted.

But for some unknown reason, yours is fitted with a p/n Z1093C normally found on the 7A48-7000/-7009.

See http://members.cox.net/watches-2/7A48_5000.html and http://members.cox.net/watches-2/7A48_7009.html for more photos of both.


----------



## hermann (Sep 8, 2011)

Of course Paul is right about the bracelets.

But, Robert, I wouldnÂ´t mind this. Both bracelets look fine at this watch. More important is that you have the dial without the roman numerals; imho it looks much better that way.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

hermann said:


> Of course Paul is right about the bracelets.


:smartass:



mollydog said:


> The bad part is the fly back isnâ€™t playing the game at the moment.
> 
> the pusher at 4 is very hard to press and only moves a little, might just be the problem with the fly back 'i hope'.


I'm probably right in guessing that your (lack of) chrono' reset / self-test problem is nothing to do with the 'flyback'.

Most likely, simply years' of compacted muck behind the 4 o'clock pusher button that needs cleaning out properly.

Like this one I encountered a couple of weeks ago:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Xrolly said:
> 
> 
> > .... the time and day date work fine but the stop watch functions dont.
> ...


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Thanks again Hermann,

I had a feeling that my 7a48 would have the wrong bracelet after seeing yours. :angry:

Cheers Paul, to the rescue once again! :big_boss:

Would have cleaned the tube at four last night, but i couldnâ€™t remember which position the crown should be in to remove the stem and movement. :wallbash:

The little finger that appears in the hole when the stem is pulled is easier to see when in the hand setting

Position, unlike a 7t34

I have removed the movement from my 7a38 but just cant remember so I left it for the time being


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

:help: Can anyone help, I seem to be having a senior moment









Question is :duh:

Do i remove the stem in the first position 'date set'

Dont want to end up setting the stem position :butcher:

Ive done a research and cant find the info on the technical sheets

etc for 7a48/38

Im sure the stem would simply not come out if i try the wrong position,

but dont want to risk it


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mollydog said:


> :help: Can anyone help, I seem to be having a senior moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not on a 7Ax8 Robert







- you pull the crown out to the *2nd* click - the hand setting position*.

Then look on the backplate (obviously removed in the photo below) for a hole marked <--- PUSH.

You'll need to push down on the (arrowed) dimpled lever with a pin or such-like, to withdraw the stem:










*PS - Not a bad idea to align all the main hands to 12 o'clock before you pop the movement out. :wink2:



mollydog said:


> The little finger that appears in the hole when the stem is pulled is easier to see when in the hand setting position ....
> 
> I have removed the movement from my 7a38 but just cant remember so I left it for the time being.


You were right first time, Robert :acute: - that's why I hadn't bothered to reply before.


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Paul.

Was going to send you a PM but thought better of it as your probably too busy keeping us all entertained.

Will have a go at the case tube this evening with a couple of beers and several silk cut.

I seem to work/play a little better under the influence of: :cheers:


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> mollydog said:
> 
> 
> > :help: Can anyone help, I seem to be having a senior moment
> ...


Nice reference photo Paul, ill keep this one on file :thumbup:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mollydog said:


> Nice reference photo Paul, ill keep this one on file :thumbup:


There's a couple of better ones, here, in my (Failed) Seiko 7A38 Repairer ? thread, where that one came from. :wink2:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Lovely 7A48, that's one that I think I lusted after in an AAFES catalog when I was stationed in Houston, and buy luck found a 7A48-7009 in my hometown (in a Chinatown window) while on leave.

Great watches, superb styling IMHO. Probably too small for some, but I like the compact dressy good looks packed with so much functionality. Also like the sound of it when the chronograph is running.


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

:hi: Yep, couldnâ€™t agree with you more David.

The longer I own this one the more I like it. :yahoo:

Wouldnâ€™t be surprise if it was the most expensive of the range, excluding the limited editions.

Never thought about listening to these, it sounds superb more like a mechanical high beat

nothing like a quartz.

I take it you bought the one in your home town,

mores the question do you still have it :thumbup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Well of course, excluding the Seiko 5 I bought as a teenager (trying to find something a little reminiscent of a Rolex Datejust on a teenager's meager budget), this was my first grail watch.

I really should take some better pics this weekend with the new reflector I bought.










No, you're not seeing things. I have the chrono sweep second hand adjusted to round 0:59 at the minute register. I used to play at stopping and starting the chrono at exactly 1-second intervals and get the .10 second register to stop on the 0, counting how many times I could. I think I got up to 9 or 10, but have since realized that is NOT good for the pusher. No more of that. Still keeping time to within 2-3 seconds every 6 months, still looks great with a few nicks and beauty marks.

Don't tell your 710s this, but I consider a discreet moon phase complication a bachelor's best friend. With it, you can track your lady friend's, erm, peak periods.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Don't tell your 710s this, but I consider a discreet moon phase complication a bachelor's best friend.


I still don't get this 98% Waning Gibbous thing though. :duh:

Also 'Just in', my 7A54-7009 says 'Hello'. :hi:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Holy @*#&, that's cool. Never knew....

Funny, but I find the moon phase indicator can go out after many months ... so I use a very old Windows 3 (no kidding) shareware app on my laptop, or a very cool PocketPC app that guy wrote (shows sun, moon, rise/set, everything), to set it once in a while. How? Just set it to full moon, then advance the number of days it's been since the last full moon. (New moon might be easier. But with this movement, I'm usually a day off, there doesn't seem to be a precise "full moon" point.)


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> Holy @*#&, that's cool. Never knew....
> 
> Funny, but I find the moon phase indicator can go out after many months ...


David.

See this thread: Seiko 7A54 Quartz Pocket Watch Anybody ? and particularly post *# 28*


----------



## mollydog (May 13, 2011)

Happy ending after all. :clap:

A few shots of the 7a48 now back in full working order.

Not quite as much dirt as Paul found from just one pusher,

but enough to stop it from working.

I went on to clean the pusher at 10 as it didnâ€™t quite feel right.

Gave the case a rub with T Cut and washed the bracelet in jewellery

Cleaner to brighten things up a little.

IMHO Im quite pleased with the out come for just a little effort. :thumbup:

They dont all have happy endings. :dummyspit:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

mollydog said:


> Happy ending after all. :clap:
> 
> Not quite as much dirt as Paul found from just one pusher, but enough to stop it from working.


Well done Robert :thumbsup:

About that photo of mine - perhaps it's a bit misleading. 

I hadn't properly shaken the dirt off the sheet of paper I was working on from the previous one -

So it's really only the 'big bits' that I'd just scraped out of the 4 o'clock pusher and it's housing. :yucky:


----------

